# Aurora solid rivet chassis



## RUSSELL ZACHRY (Aug 4, 1999)

I keep seeing aurora solid rivet chassis' on ebay like this is a big deal. I know what the two different chassis' look like, but I was wondering if their is a difference in performance?
Thanks for you help.
Russell


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

Solid rivets apparently keeps a tighter contact with electricals than open rivet. Better contact, better performance. Just a theory.


----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

From a collector standpoint they are the earlier chassis, if that makes a difference. You can still buy NOS open rivit chassis. Finding an unrun solid rivit is a much rarer occurence. If you are buying an early car (or any car) as a collector piece you'd want the right chassis under it - that's why Tuff Ones, Wild Ones and early T jets with open rivit chassis wouldn't necessarily bid as high as those having the type chassis they came with.


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

ANother thing is solid rivit chassis are older and in many cases well broken so they can be a smoother running chassis


----------



## T-Jet Racer (Nov 16, 2006)

look better rubbed up!


----------



## HadaSlot (Oct 22, 2007)

The Non-Mag AFX also came in open and solid riveted. They also use the same parts as a thunderjet. I never found any difference other than the rivets so it may be a date issue and or a value issue.


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

vaBcHRog said:


> ANother thing is solid rivit chassis are older and in many cases well broken so they can be a smoother running chassis


 Yes, those new fangled open rivet chassis are only about 35-40 years old. LOL.

Just kidding.

Joe


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Think of the solid rivet head as gusset/bracket that re-inforces the perimeter of the rivet head. IMHO this is why they hold their set better.

Just for the record I believe they call them "bobbins".

The older chassis are superior, again IMHO, because they hadnt begun shaving material, scrimping, and cutting corners here and there.


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

when I was racing tjets a few years back, racers always wanted to start a build from a solid rivet chassis... maybe as stated above, they were better broken in... maybe as stated above, the solid rivets made for better connections... maybe the solid rivets ones were squarer/straighter. then they performed secret magic voodoo stuff on them to make them stupid fast. the car i used to race was an open rivet chassis that just happened to be lightning fast out of the box compared with the other stuff I had, but then I was always lap traffic anyway... 

--rick


----------

